# ATI Remote Wonder doesn't provide /dev/lirc/0?

## spawn9680

Greetings.  I searched far and wide on the forums and got a couple of hints, but no specific answers.  I'm putting together a mythtv box, and have accomplished everything from getting the tuner card working to tv-out.  I saved lirc for last, as I have had problems in the past with it.  So, I was running gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r4 with ATI/X10 usb remote support and emerged lirc with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb".  The emerge failed with problems with an undefined URB_ASYNC_UNLINK (from memory, at least).  I found out that if I downgrade the kernel to 2.6.13, the problem goes away.  So I downgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5 and it compiled successfully.  Unfortunately, when I modprobe lirc_atiusb it doesn't provide /dev/lirc0, /dev/lirc/0, or anything of the sort.  Only by running lircd --nodaemon do I get anything lirc'ish to show up in /dev, and that's /dev/lircd.  Am I missing a step here?

```
mythtv linux # dmesg | grep ati

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

usbcore: registered new driver ati_remote

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.4

lirc_atiusb: Paul Miller <pmiller9@users.sourceforge.net>

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_atiusb

```

```
mythtv linux # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
```

I notice it doesn't show up with lsusb, but does seem to register in dmesg.  Or is that loading the ATI support I compiled into the kernel?  Regardless, it works fine in Windows so there shouldn't be anything wrong with either the Remote-Wonder or the usb ports.  If any more information is needed, please don't hesitate to ask, as I almost have this box up and running for a Christmas present.

----------

## spawn9680

Update: Installed it on my amd64 box, with near-identical results.  For some reason it compiles on that with gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2, but again does not create /dev/lirc0 or /dev/lirc/0 (whichever one udev is supposed to create). When I plug it in to the USB port, dmesg gives me 

```
usb 2-9: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

ati_remote 2-9:1.0: Input registered: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver on usb-0000:00:02.0-9

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Weird data, len=1 ff 00 00 00 00 00 ...

usb 2-9: USB disconnect, address 5

```

I then modprobe lirc_atiusb and dmesg gives the following:

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 

lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.4

lirc_atiusb: Paul Miller <pmiller9@users.sourceforge.net>

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_atiusb

```

running lircd --nodaemon

```
adam@serenity /usr/src/linux $ sudo lircd --nodaemon

lircd-0.7.2[12699]: lircd(atiusb) ready

(after running sudo irw)

lircd-0.7.2[12699]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd

lircd-0.7.2[12699]: could not get file information for /dev/lirc

lircd-0.7.2[12699]: default_init(): No such file or directory

lircd-0.7.2[12699]: caught signal

Terminated

```

/etc/init.d/lircd start is killed in a smiliar way when running irw.

----------

## nobody13

I'm getting the same results. I'm runnind 2.6.15-r1, lirc-0.8.0, ati remote wonder 5000024400. I have added LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb" in /etc/make.conf & recompiled lirc. 

The usb reciever shows up under lsusb as: 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0471:0602 Philips

dmesg returns :

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_atiusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.5

lirc_atiusb: Paul Miller <pmiller9@users.sourceforge.net>

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

lirc_atiusb[6]:  on usb2:6

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_atiusb

part of my xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier	"X.org Configured"

	Screen      0	"Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice	"My ati remote control" "CorePointer" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"My ati remote control"

	Driver		"mouse"

	Option		"Protocol" "PS/2"

	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option		"SendCoreEvents"

EndSection 

I found a few warnings in my xorg.log:

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "My ati remote control"

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Any thoughts on what I may have overlooked?

----------

## lysergicacid

guess the first guy  figured it out by now......

anyway tho u dont need lirc for this remote it works with the ati remote driver in the kernel and u can just load a config in x like so : 

```
xmodmap /home/path/.ati-remote
```

contents of .ati-remote shud be as follows : 

```
!stop

keycode 232 = q

!dvd

keycode 151 = End

!rec

keycode 177 = F12

!vol-

keycode 174 = 9

!vol+

keycode 176 = 0

! power

keycode 222 = Escape

!web

keycode 178 = i

!book

keycode 230 = Next

!hand

keycode 136 = Prior

! PLAY

keycode 179 = Return

! PAUSE

keycode 110 = space

! STOP

keycode 232 = q

! FULLSCREEN

keycode 106 = F12

! MUTE

keycode 160 = m

! FORWARD

keycode 165 = Up

! REWIND

keycode 158 = Down
```

if its running to fast / buttons depressing several times per keypress see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444085-highlight-remote+wonder.html

if some of the keys dont work open a console type xev ( emerge xev if u havent allready got it ) now when u press buttons on the remote u should see the keycodes for the buttons in the console u opened xev with use these codes in the config above and u should be good to go. hope it helps if u didnt allready solve the issue ....

----------

